# Hypoxia...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Little quick ride report from yesterday...

Woke up 6:00 in the morning (I can't do this to attend to my job, but when it comes to riding, no sacrifice is big) and got to Metro Rosario at 7:00.

Mada calls in and bails at last minute. Kid's sick and that means end of riding hopes for us Dad's 99% of the time. Bummer.

Catch with Arivas by 7:45 at Observatorio and his cool Dad takes us up to Desierto. As we didn't have any time constraints, we headed to San Miguel with more enthusiasm that knowledge. Arivas did not know the way and I remember it very little. Last time I tried this ride, I was 25 and rode a Turbo Excess with 19kg of rubber and steel.

Now, 32 and with a 13.5kg marvel to pedal, I felt like it was about to be just fine.

BBBBZZZZZZZZZZTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
WRONG!

Arivas set a pace too fast for me. And I foolishly tried to keep up with him the very few first kms. Maybe it was a pace a bit too fast for himself too. But we didn't knew it at that point.

Everything went smooth 'till we got to las quecas (where you detour to Zedillo's Cabin). Then the punishment started... That freaking climb is heinous. It's smooth at some points, and traction was not bad to be honest. But there were some parts (the steeper ones) where the road is paved with stones and makes climbing a chore.

We took a rest (not the first) at some 8km and an old dude on a Cannondale HT who looked fresh as if he was still warming up, told us we had the worst yet to come. And that was completely accurate.

The climb between la Virgen and the entry to Tres Caidas is a WALK IN THE PARK compared to this ugly monster. No doubt, we walked part of it.

We detoured to San Miguel itself... the first mile is easy cake, you think "We're here, we're done"... Wrong again... The last 400-500mts are just as bad as you'd want at 3600m of altitude. Just as broken and steep as the raod before... but with loose soil and traction. I lamost wore my cleats walking this one up.

Finally, we got to the peak and we were rewarded with the view and the fact of conquering this bad boy.

Descent was nice and fast... for Arivas. I was really in bad shape and just cruising. I got no energy left for any pedaling and my hands were cold (not a good sign). My eye-hand coordination naturally sucks... but it was just worst now.

Anyway... I was happy as a dog with two tails!!
I enjoyed the ride A LOT actually and Arivas' can't be beat as a riding partner! (Dpespite being a homer).

The guy not only outrode me in the climbs, but also going down. :thumbsup:

But the real thrill was still to come... 

We took a bus from Cuajimalpa to Tacubaya (nope, the Metro station, not THAT Tacubaya)... man, it was like Barrel-diving the Niagara Falls. We felt like clothes inside a washing machine!! That's nuts... going at 100kmh bouncing down the hill all the way down to the Metro while holding your bike and watching the removed wheels for them not to "exit" the bus that naturally was riding with the doors open.

Totally SICK! (in a bad sense, obviously)

I'm stoked. Everything hurts me now, but I'm happy to have done a sick climb again. It was just about time.

We covered the 800m X 12km climb in about 2:45 hours give or take 10 min (including rest stops) and around 35min or so going down.

Arivas will provide a pic or two later on.

Mada... you lost this one. It was schweeet.... We missed you (yeah, it sounds ghey, so what?)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds fun Warp, but you've yet to see the Mirador climbing... ITS EXTREAMLY SICK... I've seen only like 2 people clear it... its like... sick...

800 x 12km sounds a lot like SNT - Mirador... only this one is like 650 x 14km or so..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sounds fun Warp, but you've yet to see the Mirador climbing... ITS EXTREAMLY SICK... I've seen only like 2 people clear it... its like... sick...
> 
> 800 x 12km sounds a lot like SNT - Mirador... only this one is like 650 x 14km or so..


Sounds great!!!

I need to climb some more!
I want to do that Mirador thingy... you got me going! :thumbsup:

I don't know if Mirador is as sick as San Miguel... Seriously... Problem is that it's not that one section is rough. It's all the way up. When you cleared some nasty stuff, you find out you still have something else to climb, you wear out clearing these techy sections and have to burn your reserves rather early.

You know I'm a wuss for going down, but I don't chicken easily at a climb. San Miguel chickens me out.

Arivas was sick-fresh... Well, he rides at more altitude than us regularly, so he has an edge there. That doesn't demerit his efforts. He has some sick stamina at that altitude.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, Warp have you heard of the Hell Ride?

http://santacruzbikes.com/hr4/

Basically its a challenge between 2 contestants and Mark Weir.... 80 miles, 12 500 ft in elevation, 35 degree weather in D-ville....
If you finish the ride you can take home the Nomad you used to climb (35lb)

That is pure sickess...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, Warp have you heard of the Hell Ride?
> 
> http://santacruzbikes.com/hr4/
> 
> ...


I'll check out... But man, 80 miles and 3800m of accumulated climbing is totally sick. Maybe Vizcaino or Arivas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's last year with pics and ride reports

http://santacruzbikes.com/hellride3/


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I've actually done the climb to San Miguel 3 times, the last one was through the south face and its WAY easier than doing it through the North side. I has some very steep stuff but you can ride it 100% of the time, whereas the side that Warp took is not that ridable unless you are VERY fit!

There also has to be the altitude issue, although Mexico City is very high up, 800 meters can make a big difference in performance. 

There is a route going from the top of the Ajusco to the side facing Santiago Tianquistenco and Toluca. I did that maybe 10 years ago and remember puking at the top and thinking there was no way I was going to finish that ride (4,100 m). As soon as we hit 3,900m, it was as if they flipped the switch back to ON! (we were going to Malinalco).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> We took a bus from Cuajimalpa to Tacubaya (nope, the Metro station, not THAT Tacubaya)... man, it was like Barrel-diving the Niagara Falls. We felt like clothes inside a washing machine!! That's nuts... going at 100kmh bouncing down the hill all the way down to the Metro while holding your bike and watching the removed wheels for them not to "exit" the bus that naturally was riding with the doors open.
> 
> Totally SICK! (in a bad sense, obviously)
> )


dh is for chickens. I want to be a microbus driver


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Sounds great!!!
> 
> I need to climb some more!
> I want to do that Mirador thingy... you got me going! :thumbsup:
> ...


When do you want to do the Mirador?? Its worth it, although its practically nonstop climbing from the parking lot to there


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds very cool Warp!

I gotta get me down to Mexico and visit you guys... riding at altitude must be a great challenge...

now.. would Arivas please show up with the pics?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> When do you want to do the Mirador?? Its worth it, although its practically nonstop climbing from the parking lot to there


Lemme check... following weekends are looking crazy for bike time.
I gotta make a quick trip next week to Veracruz.

You know I don't care climbing a lot. It's the descent that chickens me out. 

Arivas?? You there?? :skep: :skep:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'll check out... But man, 80 miles and 3800m of accumulated climbing is totally sick. Maybe Vizcaino or Arivas.


Warp,

Thanks for your recommendation. However, 80 mi is totally sick. Even 80 climbing mi with a road bike is out of question. I will need Michele Ferrari to be my coach to achieve this kind of goal.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> sounds very cool Warp!
> 
> I gotta get me down to Mexico and visit you guys... riding at altitude must be a great challenge...
> 
> now.. would Arivas please show up with the pics?


You'll love it... When it hits you, you'll notice it because your fingers will get cold, your head will ache and you'll fell sleepy... while your heart pumps over 100 at rest and you breathe like a fish outta the water.

Sick in a good sense! :thumbsup:

Not the ride you'd do everyday, but it's well worthy.

I hadn't noticed it, but I found a new love for climbing... maybe I was just needing a good change to keep things fresh.

oh, man... so many kinds of riding, too little time and too little fitness/ability.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You'll love it... When it hits you, you'll notice it because your fingers will get cold, your head will ache and you'll fell sleepy... while your heart pumps over 100 at rest and you breathe like a fish outta the water.
> 
> Sick in a good sense! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


yeah i know what you mean... I have hiked at 3800m and it is quite a challenge..especially when the hiking trip started at 1200m... and biking can only be harder


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

1200 to 3800m :yikes: ut:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gambox said:


> 1200 to 3800m :yikes: ut:


yeah..
2 day trip but still.. the first day is 1200m to 3200m in 13km, second day from the camp at 3200 to 3820m (Costa Rica's highest peak.. must seem small to you guys  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yeah..
> 2 day trip but still.. the first day is 1200m to 3200m in 13km, second day from the camp at 3200 to 3820m (Costa Rica's highest peak.. must seem small to you guys  )


Not really small... We have higher peaks, but the really high ones are still "dwarves" at around 5000-5750 (highest).

Even in two days, that's a lot of climbing for a hike!

Thing is, the Valle de Mexico where Mexico City and other surrounding areas is, is a high plain at around 2000m of elevation and with peaks arising from there.... then the country is a knot of Sierras, two that run from North to South on each side of the country (Sierra Madre Oriental y Occidental) and one more mountain chain across... the Volcanoes Belt.

In the middle of all those mountain systems is the Valle de Mexico.

Oddly, the highest peaks are in the Volcanoes Belt.... The Citaltepetl or Pico de Orizaba (5747), the Popocatepetl (light activity) and the Iztaccihuatl (the famous "Sleeping Woman") both close or slightly above 5000, amongst other smaller ones like the Nevado de Toluca at 4550.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Oddly, the highest peaks are in the Volcanoes Belt.... The Citaltepetl or Pico de Orizaba (5747), the Popocatepetl (light activity) and the Iztaccihuatl (the famous "Sleeping Woman") both close or slightly above 5000, amongst other smaller ones like the Nevado de Toluca at 4550.


still dwarfs compared to the himalayas :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ajusco Mirador is at 3498 meters


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Everest with 8.8km would make a decent downhill run


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ajusco Mirador is at 3498 meters


Nice... 150 meters less than yesterday, starting at about the same and in a longer distance. :thumbsup:

Still, not an easy one.  
Not for my crappy arse, that is...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ajusco Mirador is at 3498 meters


San Miguel highest sits at (according to Google Earth) 3780m.... but I'm not sure if we climb to that exact peak. Graph shown by Mada marks 3625-3650.

At the top of San Miguel, you don't see higher hills, though. But you're looking the other peaks at some distance so the perspective may be skewed.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, still one hill left, like 30 mins long. the "Capiila de Sn. Miguel" and the view point.
3750m. according to my gps.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> San Miguel highest sits at (according to Google Earth) 3780m.... but I'm not sure if we climb to that exact peak. Graph shown by Mada marks 3625-3650.
> 
> At the top of San Miguel, you don't see higher hills, though. But you're looking the other peaks at some distance so the perspective may be skewed.


at the mirador you can see el pico del aguila straight ahead. Its still very high above where we get to.....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*sorry for being late on the pics...*

Only manage to salvage two of them (never let cool Dads play along with your toys without supervsion...), first one is when we almost made it to the tower base, second one, Our Fearles Leader at the end of the climb. The last one is from Cholula, just because it was there, cool place to visit... :thumbsup: !
Warp: It was a pleasure to ride with you again, next time I will try to temper out a bit... sorry to get carried away on the first part of the climb, it was indeed to fast a pace for a sunday ride; I think that week events just let me to anxious to pedal the week away...!
You are a great ridding budy! :thumbsup: 
Elmada: Yep we missed you, at last I understanded the north/south ridge thing! I'm on the intent of doing the same climb this saturday, including a tour to the Zedillo's cabin... This route is real fun! I don´t care for the climbing, the view, the company and *THE DOWNHILL *(of course on XC dimensions...) make it really worth it. I hope we can join some other time in order to know the single track from the cabin to the parking lot! We didn't hit madaspeeds, only managed to top 45 louzy kmh on the odometer, I really tried..
545/Tacu: Maybe the downhill from the North ridge would be too tame for your tastes, doing the climbing as elmada suggested would be a lot more fun to you... It seems from Gambox post that we still had some climbing to do... I would be willing to try that downhill part as long as you consider waitting for me at the quecas!
Riding the bus down to metro was indeed more stressing than hitting loose rock patches at high speed... I really had this vision of wheels exiting the bus...

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

HI, it seems that oxygen absortion is one of those genetical things... haven´t had problems even to 4200 msnmm... while some other friends start to have problems at 3600 msnmm...
Best regards, hope to ride again soon!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I sure can do 80 mi. and all the climbing! The problem would be the ammount of time for doing it...   I hope to at least some day make the Conquistadores Tour in Costa Rica... just have to find the commitment to start the trainning... Maybe I could start with Chupacabras this year..

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm willing this saturday if I can get a ride to SNT, or if you are willing to start somewhat late..

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope to see you there next time! For sure I would like to try teh single track you have wrote obout!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*THAT *is a dangerous idea...! Hope someone has the good sense to not allow that to happen... I wouldn't like to bunyhop while ridding a pecero with old ladies, guajolotes and all the asortment...

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

You would indeed be very wellcome whenever you happen to visit around here, as for the altitude thing... well, just pretend its whatevermeters make you comfortable... it may not hit you badly and even if it did we would alwasy be around... to push your body to the side and keep your bike...  (just kidding! hope you come one of this days).

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

That looks nice! When we get to the fence of the forestkeeper (?) tower there were 2 roads; wich one would take us to that hill? 
Sorry, but won´t make it to El Chico, too out of shape to finish in the allowed time (well maybe I could make it but just barely in the allowed time wich would be no improvement from last year...).
Hope to see you around one of this days... 

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> You would indeed be very wellcome whenever you happen to visit around here, as for the altitude thing... well, just pretend its whatevermeters make you comfortable... it may not hit you badly and even if it did we would alwasy be around... to push your body to the side and keep your bike...  (just kidding! hope you come one of this days).
> 
> El Rivas


Thanks! :thumbsup: I for sure would let you guys know if I get a chance to drop by...



arivas said:


> I sure can do 80 mi. and all the climbing! The problem would be the ammount of time for doing it... I hope to at least some day make the Conquistadores Tour in Costa Rica... just have to find the commitment to start the trainning... Maybe I could start with Chupacabras this year..
> 
> El Rivas


That's a tough race... I have done parts of it as rides.. it is not much "fun" technically...and it is very tough..altitude is not an issue (at least for what you are used too), but the terrain and conditions (especially on the season the race is on) makes it one of the toughest races in the world... besides you would get to visit one of the world's little secret paradises


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> Elmada: Yep we missed you, at last I understanded the north/south ridge thing! I'm on the intent of doing the same climb this saturday, including a tour to the Zedillo's cabin... This route is real fun! I don´t care for the climbing, the view, the company and *THE DOWNHILL *(of course on XC dimensions...) make it really worth it. I hope we can join some other time in order to know the single track from the cabin to the parking lot! We didn't hit madaspeeds, only managed to top 45 louzy kmh on the odometer, I really tried..


Dude, you WERE doing madaspeeds!!! I got to 48 kmph and I was riding the Spot!!

Next time lets climb up through the other side (south) you will suffer the same, only it is spaced out over a few more Kms :thumbsup:



arivas said:


> It seems from Gambox post that we still had some climbing to do... I would be willing to try that downhill part as long as you consider waitting for me at the quecas!


All you missed is the climb to the top of the guardabosques tower. In my book, you've done the climb!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fvcking Arivas spammer...

Oh BTW, in Hellride you have to climb the 80 miles with a 38 teeth ring up front (bastardic)


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

You can see it from Mada point


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, on a good day I can climb 11km on the 36 on front without falling in the rear below 28, well that's for the climbs around here... nothing as though as to what the poor guys trying that ride would face...! The bad thing is that I haven't had a good day since December, and the worst thing is that I highly doubt I could make that ride on a reasonable time... You should ty it, at least your bike already weights like a nomad...

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Tacu: do you want my autograph? I know you have my poster up on your room :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I know you have my poster up on your room :eekster: :eekster:


naked...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna report you to local authorities.... damn you depravated pigs!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

cool ride report. I have a friend now living near desierto... Ill have to arrange a trip to visit him and you guys could take me to that same ride... rivas, nice pics. however last one is not Cholula... that would be the Conventions Center in Puebla. cholula is hipper.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> I'm willing this saturday if I can get a ride to SNT, or if you are willing to start somewhat late..
> 
> El Rivas


Hmmm that could be nice
Ill confirm later :thumbsup:


----------

